
Seminal paper by von Neumann et al on how to build a computer - aminkh
http://www.cs.unc.edu/~adyilie/comp265/vonNeumann.html
======
brudgers
Title: Preliminary discussion of the logical design of an electronic computing
instrument

PDF:
[https://www.cs.princeton.edu/courses/archive/fall10/cos375/B...](https://www.cs.princeton.edu/courses/archive/fall10/cos375/Burks.pdf)

Date: 1946

